# Ben Pearson Bow?



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Just picked up my first recurve last night and know nothing about them at all. Can somebody tell me about it please. Here is what is listed on the bow.

1054 (number of bow in series?)
70" (Length tip to tip assembled?)
x54-74 (#?)
27IF-28" (draw length?)

The gold medallion decals read "Golden Sovereign Series By Ben Pearson"

The limbs are straight and limb tips are perfect, just some surface blemishes and looks like there been a couple of holes in the front filled in, don't know if factory or not.

This is a very nice looking bow and I know I didn't get hurt on the price (bought at auction)

Any info and value of bow would be very much appreciated. Sorry the pictures are not that good


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I believe you have a:

Lord Sovereign, 1964, No. 1054, 70 inches

Full working recurve limbs

All popular tournament weights

White glass

Available in standard, high-pistol grip or optional semi-pistol grip

Ebonite and Brazilian Rosewood Handle

$ 125.00

http://www.archeryarchives.com/Sovereign1964.htm

Can I get some better pics? I love the old Pearsons!! If you want, PM me for my regular E mail addy to send them to.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

My Friend you have some History with that bow there.. The Golden Sovereign Series bows where the best and the most selling bows that Pearson sold.. It's a top target bow.. If I where you I would send it to some one to reado it.. Would make the bow sell better and or for looks.. i can hook you up with a man who has been doing it since the early 70's

Cody


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

I shot a Golden Sovereign for a couple of years. I shot 300 indoor with it. They were a slow bow. A recurve 66 inch and over was mostly target bows with white glass. I don't under stand your x54-74 (#?). Person and other companies showed poundage at 28 inch's like 35xx or xx35 with would be 37 lbs or 33 lbs x in fount was less pounds and behind was more pounds. If it's x54 it would be 53 lbs. If I remember right mine was 42 lbs. I always shoot as close to 65 as I could get for hunting, so I would look for a bow with a 60xxxx at least with was 64 lbs at 28 inch's. For target indoor i shoot some thing in the 35 to 40 lb range. Outdoors target and field round I look for 40 to 45 lb.s with a clicker.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

You are a lucky man, I still shoot a 40 year old Ben Pearson bow from time to time. I wouldn't refinish it unless it was in really poor shape. Minor scratches can be filled with crazy glue to keep out moisture. You can bring back the finish with light buffing with a 0000 steel wool pad moistened in mineral spirits. I would not fill the holes but install brass screws to dress it up. Enjoy!

TAO


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. Form the looks of it I really got my $20 worth at the auction!!!!!


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

> From the looks of it I really got my $20 worth at the auction!!!!!


If you want to double your money fast, I'm sure there would be a few guys here willing to offer you $40. 

TAO


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

TheAncientOne said:


> If you want to double your money fast, I'm sure there would be a few guys here willing to offer you $40.
> 
> TAO


Yea, me being one of them!! 

I have a B.P. Mustang and a B.P. Rogue. I love the old Pearsons!!


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

A very nice bow. For $20, you madd out like an insane bandit. 

I have a Golden Conqueror (another sovereign line bow) and it's a beauty.










more here: http://analogperiphery.blogspot.com/2009/03/ben-pearson-golden-conqueror.html


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

shamus005, very nice bow there!!


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Golden Sovereign*

The Golden and Lord Sovereigns from the 60's were on of the top shooting target bows of the era along with BW's, Wing's, Hoyts and Bare's. The bow you have has "Murcury" incerted in an encased barrell shaped container behind the emblems. That was an innovation so as to have front weight control without the use of a stablizer [like everybody else did in those days].
The "good old EPA" banned them for that reason but would allow you to replace them with lead or steel weights. You have a survivor as do I.


----------



## Sam_Adams (Dec 30, 2009)

shamus005 said:


> A very nice bow. For $20, you madd out like an insane bandit.
> 
> I have a Golden Conqueror (another sovereign line bow) and it's a beauty.


Wow, Pearson really made some great bows back in the day.

I hope I can find one of those sometime. I just bought a KM Special but today I found a bad bit of fiberglass wanting to split.

I'm researching to make a documentary about that man. I hope it works out


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents -



> Wow, Pearson really made some great bows back in the day.


YES, THEY DID!

Their top of the line bows rivaled most out there at the time and even a lot of their entry level stuff did and still does quite well for themselves. While BP didn't have the marketing force that Bear did, Ben's theory was to make bows affordable so just about anyone who wanted one could have one. They figured out where to "cut-corners" and not effect performance OR looks. They were literally producing bows by the train load during the "Golden Era of Archery".

Viper1 out.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

you got a heck of deal there! CONGRATS!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Great deal. Old bows appreciate in more ways than one. I generally clean them up with Meguiar’s Scratch X…surprising how much grime comes off many that already look spiffy. Rick.


----------



## russ61 (Nov 26, 2009)

*sight found*

Hi ran across this a couple of nights ago on ebay,would sure make a unique set up.item # 260529353407 Golden Sovereign Recurve Bow Sight, Ben Pearson #1700.
Good luck Russ


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Im selling one I redid for $450...they hold there value if they are taken care of !


----------



## Artisan (Apr 9, 2021)

Need information on a Pearson bobcat. I think I have a one piece. I thought that they were break down


----------

